# Rob Zombie lays claim to the word ZOMBIE



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting events taking place & unfolding on Twitter and MySpace. Rob Zombie's lawyers are telling another artist they can't use the word ZOMBIE. I've blogged about it here.

*UPDATED:* Rob Zombie contacted Weiss by phone this afternoon. Said he was unaware of what his lawyers were doing. The suit is dropped.

Internet is a powerful thing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Is it to late to get on the band wagon. I want the words skeleton and vampire. Do the words have to be nouns or can I also get the words-- and and the.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

What a load of ****e!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Although I can kind of see where the lawyers are coming from and understand the desire to protect a trademark, the wording in the letter on restricting use of the word "zombie" seems, well, too restrictive. I can't imagine that it would hold up in court.

Frankly, wouldn't true fans know the difference between "Rob Zombie" and "Zombie!" anyway?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

While I 100% support Zombie Riot in this (gonna order a t-shirt tonight), and as much as I think the American copyright/trademark system needs a full lobotomy, unfortunately he doesn't have a legal leg to stand on. Should he go down fighting the man? Hell yeah!

I have a good friend of mine who used to work in the music trademark industry. While she isn't an attorney and couldn't give legal advice she did have this to say about the case. Basically the way it works is yes, Rob Zombie can NOT trademark the word Zombie as it's a common word. However he CAN trademark it in association with a specific brand - in this case music. So one one else out there can use the word Zombie in their band name anywhere. And since Zombie Riot's is music related not to mention horror rock (which Rob Zombie is well noted for as well) it DOES has the potential to cause confusion with the label.

Example - say you've never heard of Rob Zombie before (just pretend, some of us actually wish) and you hear one of his tunes on the radio. The DJ has a mouth full of crap and the only thing you got from him was the word Zombie. You hit the internet and google zombie and zombie riot's page comes up. The person never heard of either so naturally they'll be confused.

Case in point... Zombie-F could file a trademark for the name Haunt Forum. While he can't trademark Haunt on it's own, he could legally force anyone using the word Haunt in their forum name to shut down.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i got dibbs on cheese and burger


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I call people, yes, no, mom, dad, love, sex, f*ck, sh*t, god, devil, sad, happy, money, kids, school, beer, wine, funny, and the phrase "long story short".


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Updated: Rob Zombie contacted Weiss by phone. Said he was unaware of what his lawyers were doing. The suit is dropped.

Internet is a powerful thing.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hahaha

awww devils chariot got all the good ones


----------

